# public land hunting question



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

First of all this will be my first year hunting. Secondly I have a tree stand and everything for hunting but my question is I got my brother in law into hunting he is only 13 no job no money me and the wife got him a crossbow for his birthday and only limited to public land when I take him he has no tree stand. Would hunting the power lines to be a good ideal Since we will be hunting on the ground. And how bad is the haunting population on weekends.


----------



## bensford66 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm in the Cincinnati area as well and hunt only public land. If you cannot afford to get a second tree stand (try watching Craigslist), I would look for a ground blind you can both sit in. You need cover spray to get rid of your human odor, and then find a good spot on the edge of good trail crossroads in the woods. Set up on the down wind side, and focus your view upwind. I do the same thing but up in the trees and I have harvested 4 deer over the last three years on public land. It just takes quiet & patience. I stay in my morning spot until at least 11:00 and then scout quietly for a couple of hours and then get set up in my evening spot. Just my $.02... Good luck!


----------



## The Ojibwa (May 30, 2010)

Put a wanted ad out on the forum. I was in a similar position and a very kind member on here named saugeyesam GAVE me a cheap climber that he no longer used...people on here are very kind, especially to kids (or broke college students in my case at the time).

I'm not in a position where I can pay it forward yet but I bet you can find someone to give you one or sell it cheap.

Sam, if you are still out there, I appreciate your generosity to this day and still use the stand and boots you gave me.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

If you find a good spot just make your own blind out of branch's/log's...
Cut some honeysuckle bush and add it to the dead sections of the blind.. Put it up against a hill or against some other honeysuckle.. You will be fine. Public pressure is hit and miss. 

Climber's are nice. just save a few buck here and there. I bought a dicks model on craigslist for 70 buck's..


Where are you hunting?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

wildman said:


> If you find a good spot just make your own blind out of branch's/log's...
> Cut some honeysuckle bush and add it to the dead sections of the blind.. Put it up against a hill or against some other honeysuckle.. You will be fine. Public pressure is hit and miss.
> 
> Climber's are nice. just save a few buck here and there. I bought a dicks model on craigslist for 70 buck's..
> ...


This how I make all My ground blinds, cheap and easy


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I've killed deer every year I've wanted to on public land. The secret is to go in deep, get away from the paths made by humans. Power lines are a travel route where I hunt, on year I actually walked out a dusk and saw movement coming towards me, I kneeled down and a doe with 2 fawns walked right down the power line not more than 10 feet away. as already said, use natural cover, become scent free, don't just cover it up, wash it out.


----------



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Guy's for all the post will keep you giys updated on how it gose. Will look into getting him a used climber. Just don't want to poor the money into him if he ends up not liking hunting. With me being a truck driver over the road limits the times I can take him since he's in school an I usually get in on Mondays or late Sunday. He is exited and knows we probably won't get anthing most times. But I never know if he will like it till we do it. That's why I was thinking about hunting the power lines since I'm otr wont really have time to go make a blind and could use the thickets as cover.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

You can use natural cover a lot of times in the woods. Sit by a fallen tree or a tangle of grape vines. Stay up high so they don't come in behind you and get your scent. I've hunted on the ground with a bow and it can be tough. They see you raise your bow easier if you're at ground level. Once you find a spot, clear out the leaves and twigs you're standing on so you can shift your stance without making a sound. Those deer never come straight in where you're expecting them!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

ezbite said:


> I've killed deer every year I've wanted to on public land. The secret is to go in deep, get away from the paths made by humans. Power lines are a travel route where I hunt, on year I actually walked out a dusk and saw movement coming towards me, I kneeled down and a doe with 2 fawns walked right down the power line not more than 10 feet away. as already said, use natural cover, become scent free, don't just cover it up, wash it out.


Yes that works also..

But I have found my best places right off the road. everyone now a days walk in deep... My honey hole on Wayne Nat. forest is straight up a hill side 100 yd's then 75 yds back........ HONEY HOLE!!!!


----------



## Waterline (Jan 20, 2007)

:!All good advise here. Also, since you're wanting to get him into hunting, remember the "youth only" hunting seasons and opportunities. I wish they had them when my son was young. For rabbits and pheasants, there is youth hunting only on Oct. 19 & 20 and also on Oct. 26 and 27. Some of the OGF guys with dogs often volunteer to go with you on those days to help the youth do well. Also, Nov. 23 & 24 is youth only deer gun season. There are lots of public areas, just look on the ODNR Division of Wildlife website and look for Wildlife area maps under the "Southwestern Ohio" section. Good luck and always remember " a safe hunt is a good hunt ". Also, I think we are all assuming that your 13 year old brother-in-law has passed his hunter safety class and has his certificate, right?


----------



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

Waterline said:


> :!All good advise here. Also, since you're wanting to get him into hunting, remember the "youth only" hunting seasons and opportunities. I wish they had them when my son was young. For rabbits and pheasants, there is youth hunting only on Oct. 19 & 20 and also on Oct. 26 and 27. Some of the OGF guys with dogs often volunteer to go with you on those days to help the youth do well. Also, Nov. 23 & 24 is youth only deer gun season. There are lots of public areas, just look on the ODNR Division of Wildlife website and look for Wildlife area maps under the "Southwestern Ohio" section. Good luck and always remember " a safe hunt is a good hunt ". Also, I think we are all assuming that your 13 year old brother-in-law has passed his hunter safety class and has his certificate, right?


Yes he did pass the hunter safety class last sat with I think an 98. A really dumb question I guess but the only dumb question is the one not ask but the youth only that's for kids only to hunt on them days right? He can still hunt other days can't he?


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes he can still hunt, it is just an opportunity for youngsters to get first crack at the season, which is how it should be.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

glock23 said:


> Yes he did pass the hunter safety class last sat with I think an 98. A really dumb question I guess but the only dumb question is the one not ask but the youth only that's for kids only to hunt on them days right? He can still hunt other days can't he?


no, its not youth only. adults can hunt those same days too, just no deer with a gun., in fact I love to bow hunt the escape routes at mosquito during the youth gun season, those kids cant sit still past 8am and they sure push the deer towards my stand on a yearly basis . the youth hunting must have a non hunting, licensed adult present (with no weapon).


----------

